# Debugger für SQL?



## Tobias (5. Aug 2009)

Hi,

mich würde mal interessieren, ob es so eine Art Debugger für SQL gibt? Also ein Programm, dass mir für gegebene Datensätze sagen kann, warum ein Query diesen Datensatz auswählt / nicht auswählt (welche Bedingung im WHERE für den Ausschluss zuständig war)? Das wäre echt hilfreich...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## HoaX (5. Aug 2009)

Ich kenn keine solche Datenbank. Aber das kann man sich doch in den meisten Fällen selbst basteln indem man die Query in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt und schaub ab welchem Teil der Datensatz auftaucht/verschwindet.


----------



## maki (5. Aug 2009)

So etwas wie einen "execution plan" gibt es für verschiedene DBs, allerdings geht es da eher um Performanceoptimierungen als um "debuggen".


----------



## Tobias (5. Aug 2009)

Ok, danke, ich dachte, ich hätte Google vielleicht nur mit den falschen Stichpunkten gefüttert ...


----------



## Evil-Devil (5. Aug 2009)

Tobias hat gesagt.:


> Also ein Programm, dass mir für gegebene Datensätze sagen kann, warum ein Query diesen Datensatz auswählt / nicht auswählt (welche Bedingung im WHERE für den Ausschluss zuständig war)? Das wäre echt hilfreich...


Öhm, wenn du die WHERE Bedingung selbst geschrieben hast, dann solltest du doch eigentlich wissen warum Datensatz X nicht gewählt wurde und Datensatz Y schon.


----------



## musiKk (5. Aug 2009)

Es gibt viele Tools für Datenbanken. Vielleicht kann ja eines das, was Du willst.


----------

